# RI Sch. of Design Museum Security



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*RISD also has a very professional, though unsworn Public Safety Department. This position does not seem to be a part of that agency or, it's a subsidiary.*

Security Officer
Institution:
*Rhode Island School of Design*

Location:
Providence, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/10/2017

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

As one of the three largest university art museums in the United States, the RISD Museum is a place for investigation, transformation and creative process. The RISD Museum is committed to connecting a diverse public with a collection of art and design from the ancient past to the present day. As an employer, RISD offers a supportive, collegial and inclusive work environment and a competitive benefits package.

The RISD Museum is seeking a dependable security professional with visitor service skills and a strong sense of integrity. 
The Museum Security Officer plays the critical role of maintaining order, reducing injury and reducing property loss at the Museum. In addition, the Officer provides routine protection of galleries and visitors by making continuous tours throughout the Museum and informing visitors of museum rules; serving as an initial security and safety responder for events and escalate and/or report as appropriate; and performing the important function of responding politely and in a courteous, professional manner to visitors and staff, answering visitors' questions or direct visitors to someone who can answer. 
To learn more about the RISD Museum visit RISD MUSEUM.

This position will be covered under a Collective Bargaining Agreement between Rhode Island School of Design and the Rhode Island School of Design Museum Guards' Association.
*Application Information*
Contact:
Rhode Island School of Design

Online App. Form:
http://careers.risd.edu/postings/1549


----------

